# Custom Factions



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

hey guys I was just wondering what your guys Custom faction names are??
mine are:
Lizardmen- The blood lizards
Skaven- Scourges of the warp


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

mine are

Chaos: Sea demons / abunai trolls
Lizardmen: l have no name for them yet


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Chaos Warriors: The Hallowed
Chaos Trolls: Fen Haunters
High Elf: The Court of Prince Alastoran of Chrace (A Shag ton of White Lions)
Wood Elves: Wardens of Pine Crag


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

never really thought about it until i saw this thread, but here's my working name for the time being:
Lizardmen: Kamaxtli tribe


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine are The great tribe of ghruth spawn chomper ,OK.
The grand army of upper Stir ,Empire
My chaos dwarves are as yet unnamed although their general is ghraazak ironfist.


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

Skaven: Clan Venomklaw

High Elves: no name yet. Maybe something Host


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Waaagh! Grixnak for my Orcs. Lead by Grixnak Jawsmasha!


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Wood Elves: Defenders of the Feyth
Orcs: The Krew of the Pirate Hulk "Mork's Uvver Toe"
Lizards: The Army of Poka Dotl
Dwarves: Barak Varr Marines (1st thru 4th Brigades)


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Lizardmen: Army of Hexoatl
Chaos: The Disciples of Korthos
SM: The Sons of Iron 1st company

Edit: First and fifth company combined


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

WoC: The Bloodsteel Host (led by Varak Bloodsteel)

Lizardmen: Used to be the army of Xuhua Lake, but then the new army book made it official that none of them exist anymore so I need a new name.

Wood Elves: Shadow Wardens


----------

